# 2000 Subscribers!



## Bartash (24 Mar 2013)

i have made it to the 2000 subscriber mark on YouTube 

Thank you to everyone who has subscribed or taken the time to watch one of my videos. I have a massive passion for this hobby and I love making videos on YouTube and when I reach certain personal targets it encourages me to make more.

Thank You all once again

Carl

PlantedTankUK - Let's Share Our Passion - YouTube


----------



## linkinruss (24 Mar 2013)

More videos Carl!!! Hehe!
Not been uploading much of late......

Also aiding a fat congrats on reaching the 2000 milestone.


----------



## NA-Fan (24 Mar 2013)

Hi Carl,

Interesting channel. How does it work?

Do suppliers send you freebies for you to review/publicise on YouTube?  Sounds awesome!

And now you are advertising your channel for free on here!


----------



## Bartash (24 Mar 2013)

Hi NA-Fan,

Its abit of both to be honest, alot of the stuff i have bought and made videos if i think they are good or bad. Contacted the companies and told them i have reviewed a product i have bought and they sent me other products to check out. Other companies have seen my channel and asked if i would like to check out some of their bits and give feedback.
The reason why i set the channel up in the first place was to record my aquascaping journey. A lot of the tip and tricks i have gained are thanks to the UKAPS community, for me this is by far the best community there is. The knowledge that the UKAPS members have is unlimited and i have learnt so much and too be honest without this community i would not know anything about aquascaping.
I didnt even think about advertising the channel when i made the post here if im honest i just wanted to thank the members that are subscribed to me. Now i see your point and guess it is blatant advertising so hopefully i wont get in trouble.

I have a mad passion for this hobby and make no financial gain, i just want to give back where possible by helping newer people to the hobby the same way UKAPS helped me

Carl


----------



## NA-Fan (24 Mar 2013)

Bartash said:


> I didnt even think about advertising the channel when i made the post here if im honest i just wanted to thank the members that are subscribed to me. Now i see your point and guess it is blatant advertising so hopefully i wont get in trouble.
> 
> I have a mad passion for this hobby and make no financial gain, i just want to give back where possible by helping newer people to the hobby the same way UKAPS helped me
> 
> Carl


That sounds fair enough. I'm sure you intentions are full of integrity, and thanks for the reply.


----------

